# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Malyan Printers

## Red Eye

Hello Everyone,
First let me say I am new to 3D printing and am learning fast, sadly by making mistakes. and I wanted to share the first mistake I made in the hope that no one else out there does.
I researched printers around the $1000 price range and kept seeing a brand called Malyan out of China, particularly the Model M180.  I could not find anyone selling it here in the US so I contacted the company directly.  They offered the unit to me at a great price of Under $800 delivered. I checked out there warranty and was happy with.  I got the unit and found that I had to assemble about 40% of it myself with NO INSTRUCTIONS of any kind :Mad: . Well after a few hours, it was together. Hooked up to my PC and sent the first test print to the printer (a simple 1" square cube) and I got a really nice shape I can not even begin to describe. I contacted a friend that does 3D software to come over and see what is wrong. well 2 days later my friend came over and somehow got it working. 
Everything was great for about 2 weeks. Then for no reason the printer would only print solid material for the first 1.5" then everything above that was like support density.  I contacted the manufacturer and to make this part short, they blamed everything from the filament to my local weather for this problem.  Let me start by pointing out that there warranty was full replacement within 90 days. That is where they screwed me, that warranty was ONLY for unit shipped within China. Well after 3 weeks of emailing back and forth with is company they offered to send me a new unit if I give them a security deposit of $700 and ship back the unit I have. Well after finding out that the cheapest shipping I could find for this unit from the US to China was $450. Well that was not an option, then they offered to replace my extruder heads and main motherboard, again if I send the old parts back. I took the cheaper option.
Well 2 more weeks passed and I finally got the new parts and put them in and guess what happened... The same thing as before. Now they will not even reply to my emails.  

WHATEVER YOU DO, DO NOT BUY ONE OF THESE UNITS, THEY ARE NOTHING BUT A BOAT ANCHOR OR SOMETHING COOL TO VIDEO BLOWING UP!!!

Well lesson learned and I am the happy owner of a New Robo3D R1+

Red Eye

----------


## curious aardvark

sounds more like a slicer issue than the printer. 


And in what universe are you ever going to post a large heavy parcel back to china for repairs ? 

If you buy cheap printers direct from china - assume no actual return to base option is going to be viable. 

You may well have a duff printer. But your reaction is a little over the top.

Looking at the website, the picture of a malyan m180, looks exactly like a replicator dual clone. 

You can buy these from us based suppliers for around $400. 

Might be a creator pro - but I can't see any plastic pyramid over the cables.

And yes they can be a bit temperamental. 

Try printing from a different nozzle. 

Also what software were you using to slice your models ?

----------


## Akura2

I have a Malyan M180 that I'm very happy with... it came mostly fully assembled from Hobby King for around $500 USD... I don't know where you claim you got yours from, but not only did you get ripped off for the price, but the fact that you had to assemble it... wow... I"m so sorry

 You say you got it direct... but if you had searched around just a little, you could have come across the same deal I did

https://hobbyking.com/en_us/malyan-m...r-us-plug.html

----------

